# Hoarding Bitcoin For When SHTF



## Squadus

Bitcoin is another great alternative asset that does not depend on credit or the government to function. In the case of an economic or environmental disaster, given that cell phone towers will still be functioning, bitcoin is an excellent store of value and can be used as money just as easily, if not more easily than gold. I like bitcoin because it is fungible, limited and can be traded for literally anything on the Internet. It is simple to store bitcoin (if you have some) in a cold storage hardware wallet and keep it somewhere safe and out of sight like a vault.

The best places to acquire bitcoin in my opinion (with the lowest fees and dependable customer service) are:

Coinbase
Gemini
LocalBitcoins
Paxful

My favorite method for buying bitcoin is with debit card or credit card or bank transfer (lowest fees), but you can also buy with just about any other payment method on LocalBitcoins and Paxful.


----------



## Smitty901

Good luck with that one.


----------



## rstanek

I invested $1000.00 in bitcoin one time, luck would have it ,I made $145.00 in about an hour, cashed out....... I don’t think I would invest long term, it’s to volatile.....JMO


----------



## Smitty901

rstanek said:


> I invested $1000.00 in bitcoin one time, luck would have it ,I made $145.00 in about an hour, cashed out....... I don't think I would invest long term, it's to volatile.....JMO


 SHTF I am going on the internet and spend my coins. Hmm I don't see that working out to well. Kind of like that gold stored in someone else hands. That just does not smell right to me. Pull the plug and all bitcoins gone.


----------



## RubberDuck

Let me think about this ridiculous thread for just a second. Did I just read that right Bitcoin for shtf? 
A digitally controlled currency as a viable option are you retarded? Or just a little slow?


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## rstanek

Definitely not for SHTF, I just dabble in it now and then....


----------



## Tango2X

How can you hoard something that you do not have possession of?
If you can't hold it in your hand-- you do not own it!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Me: Goes to computer to check my BitCoin balance.

Computer: Not working 'cuz grid is down.

Me: Tries using cell phone to check my BitCoin balance.

Cell phone: Not working 'cuz the grid is down.

Me: Turns on tablet to check BitCoin balance.

Tablet: Not working 'cuz grid is down.


Me: "Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...................."


----------



## paulag1955

Investing in Bitcoin for SHTF makes as much sense as investing in precious metal mutual funds.


----------



## A Watchman

Bitcoins suck (maybe that Squadis coin peddler feller to, but we will see) .... tell all of your friends.


----------



## SOCOM42

To me, if we have a national or global SHTF, the only viable currency generally will be bullets, food and meds.

Any kind of money be it dollars, yuan, euros will be useless for the most part.

Bitcoin to me is electronic bullshit, if there is an EMP strike, all of it will go away including the "clouds".

Even your brick and mortar bank accounts will be gone.

Paper money will make poor TP, try some newsprint for yourself, almost the same thing and same value.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I have a little bit coin in my safe. I keep it on a USB stick in a sealed EMP proof box, lined with silver and covered with hopes and dreams


----------



## Smitty901

Maine-Marine said:


> I have a little bit coin in my safe. I keep it on a USB stick in a sealed EMP proof box, lined with silver and covered with hopes and dreams


 People should dream a little now and then. I have a 1996 Harley FB put away in amazing condition hoping it will bring a million someday. Not dollars but smiles to others as they ride it.


----------



## Comms

I would argue privacy related coins like Monero or Zcash will be greater for cold storage. Better stability and lower fees being great as well as providing a higher level of privacy than bitcoin or ethereum.


----------



## SOCOM42

Smitty901 said:


> People should dream a little now and then. I have a 1996 Harley FB put away in amazing condition hoping it will bring a million someday. Not dollars but smiles to others as they ride it.


Kind of there with you, have a 1955 Thunderbird with both roofs.

The M/C is a 1968 BSA Victor 500, it is in all original condition except the battery, has a total of 450 miles on it.

Father in law gave it to me in 1989, had been in the garage all that time, from 1968.

Something happened, would not say what, no chicken he,

got the silver star on the canal and a bronze on Okinawa, plus 2 PH.

Had one condition attached to it, would not let my kids on it with or without me, I agreed.

Been offered $4,000.00 for it.


----------



## Smitty901

SOCOM42 said:


> Kind of there with you, have a 1955 Thunderbird with both roofs.
> 
> The M/C is a 1968 BSA 500, it is in all original condition except the battery, has a total of 450 miles on it.
> 
> Father in law gave it to me in 1989, had been in the garage all that time, from 1968.
> 
> Something happened, would not say what, no chicken he, got the silver star on the canal and a bronze on Okinawa, plus 2 PH.
> 
> Had one condition attached to it, would not let my kids on it with or without me, I agreed.
> 
> Been offered $4,000.00 for it.


 Worth more than $4,000 just to look at it. BSA was a cool ride it it's time.


----------



## paraquack

If SHTF, and the Internet, etc. goes away, how do you spend your bitcoin. 
I believe in presious metals, copper clad lead and brass.


----------



## Smitty901

paraquack said:


> If SHTF, and the Internet, etc. goes away, how do you spend your bitcoin.
> I believe in presious metals, copper clad lead and brass.


 Bit coin goes by by. Like ask someone on the street corner to hold your cash for while you go to the bar.


----------



## Squadus

Back Pack Hack said:


> Me: Goes to computer to check my BitCoin balance.
> 
> Computer: Not working 'cuz grid is down.
> 
> Me: Tries using cell phone to check my BitCoin balance.
> 
> Cell phone: Not working 'cuz the grid is down.
> 
> Me: Turns on tablet to check BitCoin balance.
> 
> Tablet: Not working 'cuz grid is down.
> 
> Me: "Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...................."


That's what satellites are for, bro. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Chiefster23

Squadus said:


> That's what satellites are for, bro. :tango_face_wink:


Yep! That satellite is going to directly beam all your account information directly into your brain. You must be a troll. You can't possibly be that dense.


----------



## Smitty901

Squadus said:


> That's what satellites are for, bro. :tango_face_wink:


 Ok and what world are you living in? Any cash you put up to buy those coins will be long gone.


----------



## MisterMills357

There isn't anything that backs up Bitcoin, the dollar has America as its guarantee.

You can put faith in something that is worthless but seems to make sense. Like the stock market in 1929 was.

Bitcoin is close to what will be used as cash, but it needs some precipitants, some catastrophic events

Like a massive failure of money, where currency becomes worthless, and the stock market, crashes irreversably.

And just like that, Bitcoin makes sense.


----------



## paraquack

I must disagree with your point of view. Since bitcoin has no intrinsic value in a real SHTF disaster, please explain why I am wrong.
I invest in prescious metals, brass and lead, and sharpened steel. While gold and silver might have some value as a disaster ends, 
I doubt any fiat currency would be of any value. At least green backs could be used in place of TP.


----------



## Maine-Marine

I have 25 oz's of bitcoin in my safe. Bought them off a guy named Bubba who was down his luck. His loss my gain...


----------



## Camel923

Junk silver is better during the crisis of economic collapse. Gold for after. IMHO bitcoin will be worthless during an economic collapse and possibly worthless after.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Camel923 said:


> Junk silver is better during the crisis of economic collapse. Gold for after. IMHO bitcoin will be worthless during an economic collapse and possibly worthless after.


But dude. really I have $100,000 in bitcoin on my harddrive


----------



## Pir8fan

I'll stick with my silver and gold coins.


----------



## Tanya49!

Bitcoins would be as “fungible”as dollar bills in a SHTF scenario!
Invest in food ,ammo and medications, you’ll survive!


----------



## MountainGirl

Maine-Marine said:


> But dude. really I have $100,000 in bitcoin on my harddrive


What part of no more internet dont you understand?


----------



## MisterMills357

paraquack said:


> I must disagree with your point of view. Since bitcoin has no intrinsic value in a real SHTF disaster, please explain why I am wrong.
> I invest in prescious metals, brass and lead, and sharpened steel. While gold and silver might have some value as a disaster ends,
> I doubt any fiat currency would be of any value. At least green backs could be used in place of TP.


The day may come when gold and silver become worthless. If the dollar dies, then precious metals may or may not, become a means of purchasing.

Something else may fill the void, like a digital account. It is pretty hard to carry gold around, because it is heavy.

There wouldn't be any difficulty in carrying a card though. Just like a debit card.

And it would be government issue. So everyone would get a card. You wouldn't need anything physical, except the card. Because it would be account based.

And America is probably so close to doing that, the debt owed by America, is unpayable, its too big.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

MisterMills357 said:


> The day may come when gold and silver become worthless. If the dollar dies, then precious metals may or may not, become a means of purchasing.
> 
> Something else may fill the void, like a digital account. It is pretty hard to carry gold around, because it is heavy.
> 
> There wouldn't be any difficulty in carrying a card though. Just like a debit card.
> 
> And it would be government issue. So everyone would get a card. You wouldn't need anything physical, except the card. Because it would be account based.
> 
> And America is probably so close to doing that, the debt owed by America, is unpayable, its too big.


And as soon as all transactions are done in digital currency, they can control your purchase power. Purchases for specific (banned) items can be stopped instantly. After which a Black Market pops up and something new becomes the underground coin of the realm. tobacco, alcohol, burner-phones, drugs, sex, etc.... (see prisons for ultimate example)


----------



## MisterMills357

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The day may come when gold and silver become worthless. If the dollar dies, then precious metals may or may not, become a means of purchasing.
> 
> Something else may fill the void, like a digital account. It is pretty hard to carry gold around, because it is heavy.
> 
> There wouldn't be any difficulty in carrying a card though. Just like a debit card.
> 
> And it would be government issue. So everyone would get a card. You wouldn't need anything physical, except the card. Because it would be account based.
> 
> And America is probably so close to doing that, the debt owed by America, is unpayable, its too big.
> 
> 
> 
> And as soon as all transactions are done in digital currency, they can control your purchase power. Purchases for specific (banned) items can be stopped instantly. After which a Black Market pops up and something new becomes the underground coin of the realm. tobacco, alcohol, burner-phones, drugs, sex, etc.... (see prisons for ultimate example)
Click to expand...

If and when money becomes digital, everyone becomes a slave. I don't know if a black market could be run. It would be very hard to do. Probably impossible.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

MisterMills357 said:


> If and when money becomes digital, everyone becomes a slave. I don't know if a black market could be run. It would be very hard to do. Probably impossible.


even those in charge of everyone's money will have something on the side to fall back on.. If they can shut down someone's life completely, they have the knowledge it can be done to them....


----------



## MisterMills357

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> MisterMills357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If and when money becomes digital, everyone becomes a slave. I don't know if a black market could be run. It would be very hard to do. Probably impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> even those in charge of everyone's money will have something on the side to fall back on.. If they can shut down someone's life completely, they have the knowledge it can be done to them....
Click to expand...

I would say that the people in charge of everyone's funds, will have unimaginable
power. Way, way too much power.

And maybe they can set up multiple accounts. I don't know.

I do not want to live in that kind of world. But most people will be in a rapture over it, mostly because it seems so safe.

They will learn different.


----------



## Demitri.14

Maine-Marine said:


> But dude. really I have $100,000 in bitcoin on my harddrive


Take that $100K and buy a case of AR-15s and a pallet of ammo, in about 4 months, you will be able to double your money ! ( At least)
( Although you may have to sell out of the back of a van


----------



## stevekozak

MisterMills357 said:


> The day may come when gold and silver become worthless. If the dollar dies, then precious metals may or may not, become a means of purchasing.
> 
> Something else may fill the void, like a digital account. It is pretty hard to carry gold around, because it is heavy.
> 
> There wouldn't be any difficulty in carrying a card though. Just like a debit card.
> 
> And it would be government issue. So everyone would get a card. You wouldn't need anything physical, except the card. Because it would be account based.
> 
> And America is probably so close to doing that, the debt owed by America, is unpayable, its too big.


Silver and gold will never be worthless. Never has, never will.


----------



## stevekozak

Demitri.14 said:


> Take that $100K and buy a case of AR-15s and a pallet of ammo, in about 4 months, you will be able to double your money ! ( At least)
> ( Although you may have to sell out of the back of a van


Nobody with any sense what-so-ever is really prepping with bitcoin. Maine-Marine has shown some modicum of sense here over the years. I am pretty sure he is pulling your leg.


----------



## Smitty901

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> And as soon as all transactions are done in digital currency, they can control your purchase power. Purchases for specific (banned) items can be stopped instantly. After which a Black Market pops up and something new becomes the underground coin of the realm. tobacco, alcohol, burner-phones, drugs, sex, etc.... (see prisons for ultimate example)


 You are correct. Just look now how some credit card companies restricted of the cards to support agendas. Lending to companies not considered PC was blocked.


----------



## MisterMills357

stevekozak said:


> Silver and gold will never be worthless. Never has, never will.[/]
> 
> I believe that it will become useless to the holder, when digital money becomes the way to do things. Metal, jewels, etc., only have value because people agree that they are valuable. Under a digital money system, the state can demand that everyone must turn in their gold, etc.
> And outlaw it's use by anyone except the state, they will steal it from you.


----------



## Maine-Marine

great idea.. wher do you store this hoard


----------



## dkiieas

(spam)


----------



## Kauboy

dkiieas said:


> Hi crew. Hope you are all well in new 2022. Good moment to buy btc or eth?


You came to a prepping site for financial advice, and you picked this thread to ask your question?
I would strongly suggest you seek such advice elsewhere.
BTC and ETH are both down from what they were, but there's no telling where it will go from here. None.


----------



## CapitalKane49p

No Grid = no crypto = no value. I am very suspicious of any store of value that requires the grid to exist? One needs to remember that the majority of bitcoin is owned by a small group o people who have the dry powder to ride out the storm and not panic when crypto tanks.

I'll stick to brass, lead and buying a few silver rounds every payday.

Godspeed.


----------



## Demitri.14

Maine-Marine said:


> But dude. really I have $100,000 in bitcoin on my harddrive


You should cash that in and buy an NFA item, Like an M60 !!


----------



## Carnenestr

I agree that bitcoin is now the most profitable and reliable investment of all cryptocurrencies. In addition, given the trend toward digitalization of all processes, it is likely that the cue ball will become a global currency very soon. Considering the data of the moving average indicator, we can trace the growth of the importance of bitcoin in the world and draw appropriate conclusions. I think the cue ball is the most reliable investment of all possible options.


----------



## Maine-Marine

Squadus said:


> That's what satellites are for, bro. :tango_face_wink:


satellite has to get on the network somewhere.... not like it has a direct connection to the BITCOIN bank...lol


----------



## gussieweisenstein

Carnenestr said:


> I agree that bitcoin is now the most profitable and reliable investment of all cryptocurrencies. In addition, given the trend toward digitalization of all processes, it is likely that the cue ball will become a global currency very soon. Considering the data of the moving average indicator, we can trace the growth of the importance of bitcoin in the world and draw appropriate conclusions. I think the cue ball is the most reliable investment of all possible options.


Totaly agree with you


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## tengizpine

Bitcoin and other currencies are too volatile for me. It’s hard to follow what’s going on there all the time. I prefer more stable assets so that I can make a long-term investment. I invest in oil, food, and real estate, bringing me some money regularly. This is the area where it’s hard to lose.
I tried investing in crypto, too, and had several accounts on the most popular platforms. I even knew how to open a real account on metatrader 4 (link removed - Kauboy). I invested about $100 and lost half of it on the first day. Then it gained some value, and I managed to make about the same amount it lost. So, decided to withdraw with 0.


----------



## Maine-Marine

YOu guys are so stupid and immature. I have a bucket of bitcoin in my bedroom. Everyday I toss my spare bits of coin in it when i get home... investing in myself like that for years


----------



## Spenser

Bitcoin is a horrible form of investment. stay away


----------



## Mr.penguin

Bitcoin requires power, an internet connection to a miner who also has power and an internet connection, then it is sent to the receiver who also needs to have power and an internet connection. Next what ever you bought needs to be sent to you via truck then boat or plane then truck again. This requires fuel, parts, working roads, a runway in good repair, a working port. Security all along the way. During SHTF if even one of these things is missing your Bitcoin is useless.

Instead I am better off with cash, a few cans of food, a case of beer or instant coffee powder. My local drunk handyman mechanic would gladly work for beer if things got that bad that what he uses cash for anyways now. I know after a few days of hunger and coffee withdrawal I would gladly work for a meal and a cup of Joe. 

Cash is king that should be one of your first preps save a bunch of small bills and a jar of coins keep some in your wallet and some in the home for emergency's. For big purchases keep at least $1000 in your bank account and use a check which will clear when things get back to normal.


----------

